# Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach Lamb & Oat?



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Okay guys I need some input...

Here's the situation, Duke, my 8 year old has shown signs of food allergies for the last few years. About two years ago I put him on Merrick Grain Free Salmon. He completely got better. Then all the studies came out on grain free and I tried to transition back to a grain inclusive diet. I instantly went to Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach Salmon. He started having some itching and licking his feet, but it was manageable with Cytopoint injections. 

Then we got a new puppy last summer. I had the puppy on Royal Canin Golden Retriever food and a few months ago Duke took a few bites of his food. He immediately had an anaphylactic reaction. We all survived it and learned from it. After several weeks on a hydrolyzed protein diet and then a very selective diet we ended up figuring out it is definitely a chicken allergy. Has nothing to do with the grains.

After figuring it out I called all the pet food companies and inquired about chicken free recipes. I re-verified this today. Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach Salmon Recipe contains chicken by product. (don't ask me why it's not on the label) If you just call customer service they will read the ingredients and tell you it doesn't contain chicken. If you ask to have it verified by a supervisor of nutritionist you will be told the only two chicken free options by Purina are the Hydrolyzed Protein RX food, or Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach Lamb & Oat.

I currently have my guy on Farmina Ancestral Grain Cod Fish & Orange. He has the absolute worst gas. He almost smells all the time. I need to change.

Does anyone have any experience with the PPP SSS Lamb & Oat? Is it okay with the new grain free studies? Is lamb considered an exotic protein? He just isn't doing great on the Farmina. I think he has less energy, coupled with the gas it's not the answer. I've never had to switch foods like this before. I only want to have to do this one more time.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## MydogThea (Feb 7, 2019)

The PPPSSS Lamb is considered ok because it undergoes feeding trials and is produced by a brand which meets WSAVA guidelines. I had my chicken sensitive shepherd mix on it and she loved it and did well, but it was too calorie dense for her and so I switched to a lower calorie food.

With a dog that has had such a strong allergic reaction, however, I personally would stick with veterinary hypoallergenic diets (if possible!) so you can be certain there is no cross contamination. The hydrolized protein diets are great, but there are also lots of select protein diets produced by the “big 3” in the veterinary lines that would also work. Since these diets are heavily researched and undergo feeding trials, they are also considered safe even though they often have more exotic ingredients.p


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you. I’m going to try one of the other brands hydrolyzed protein foods. He doesn’t eat the Purina one. It’s the easiest for me to get because my vet sells it. It must just not taste good. If I add anything to it he picks around the kibble ?


----------

